# Excellent article



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Missing the pulse of Egypt?s citizens? | Participation, Power and Social Change Research at IDS


The representation of the revolution in Egypt as simply a military coup shows how disconnected western media and political analysts are from the citizens’ pulse- after all this was the largest ever political gathering in human history.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and then you have this...

Al-Jazeera, Muslim Brotherhood claim Egypt's New President is Jewish

On live television, an Al-Jazeera correspondent and well-known broadcaster, Ahmed Mansour, claimed that President Adly Mansour is a "Seventh Day Adventist...which is a Jewish sect." [By the way, seventh day adventist is actually part of Protestant Christianity]

On his Facebook page, Ahmed Mansour provided more details, stating that President Mansour attempted to convert to Christianity, but that the Copitc pope refused to baptise him. 

These claims were quickly picked up by the official website of Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood, IhkwanOnline, which posted an article claiming that the country's new interim president, Adly Mansour, is secretly Jewish and part of an American and Israeli conspiracy to install Dr. Mohamed El-Baradei as President.

The Muslim Brotherhood's article has since been removed, but does highlight the extents that the Brotherhood may be willing to go to mobilize public support against what it calls a "military coup d'etat."


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Missing the pulse of Egypt?s citizens? | Participation, Power and Social Change Research at IDS
> 
> 
> The representation of the revolution in Egypt as simply a military coup shows how disconnected western media and political analysts are from the citizens’ pulse- after all this was the largest ever political gathering in human history.


I don't think the western media are necessarily disconnected from the people's pulse. After all, they saw the protests. 

They use the phrase 'military coup' because it is an alarmist headline. Just before, I switched over to CNN and they crossed to their man in Egpyt. Instead of just calling him a mid-east correspondent, his title was 'terrorism analyst'.

Most western media outlets have an agenda - and that agenda is more viewers / more clicks on their website. 'Military coup' gets more clicks.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

... yes they saw the protest which blatantly showed three times more anti-Morsi citizens on the street than MB supporters..... Which actually bares out the votes in all elections.
11% MB and 33% presumably abstained because they knew it was futile...

Moderate or secular Egyptians (call them what you may) were proved correct after 12 months. Now there's a chance of a REAL free and fair election process where even the MB are entitled to participate and vote. Let's see if the shoe fits the other foot and the Army play their part as REAL mediators.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I still think it is a coup. An on demand, very popular coup. 

"Revocoup"?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course it was a coup a well planned and orchestrated one... the lack of bottled water, fuel, energy that the army is is charge of distributing laid the groundwork but it is a popular coup and as I said in a previous post the demos were not about what has past but a fear of the future.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It sure was a military coup. So what if 22 million people turned out on the streets, that is only 25% of the population. The country is perhaps more politically divided than ever. The only hope is to form an inclusive government and relegate the military back to the barracks. 

Whether enough Egyptians choose to do this or not is another question.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and then you have this...
> 
> Al-Jazeera, Muslim Brotherhood claim Egypt's New President is Jewish
> 
> ...


A Jew, or a Christian convert that was not baptised sounds like an improvement 

Few MINUTES after Seesy's declaration was made, rumors started claiming that he was a Christian (You know how it's like, not just a Christian, more of the "Oh my fu*kin' God, he's a bloody Christian lol), and then the name Mahmoud came into the picture, and again it didn't take them long before they found a way to make the guy an "infidel" again 

I think what happened yesterday afternoon/evening all over the country (Specially in Cairo and Alexandria) shows what the Muslim Brotherhood's idiots really are........For 3/4 days before that, NOTHING happened, but when the sheep's chief comes out telling them to fight for their "Elected legit president"? They just follow the order, just like a good sheep


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

"They just follow the order, just like a good sheep"

Yes they do. The majority of them are most likely barely literate, live near or below the poverty line, and are easily radicalized. If efforts are not made to include them in the political process, much danger ahead.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> "They just follow the order, just like a good sheep"
> 
> Yes they do. The majority of them are most likely barely literate, live near or below the poverty line, and are easily radicalized. If efforts are not made to include them in the political process, much danger ahead.


I was thinking the same till last night, but after what happened last night I think they should be included in either a prison or a bedlam........

Sounds back warded I know, but you can not be nice to a pet that keeps scratching and biting the sh!t out of you, not for long anyway.............The only language these "people" speak is "We're better than anyone cause we speak in Allah's name", and last night they showed how thirsty they are for blood, and how far they can take it, far enough to shoot one of their own and try to make it sound like someone else did........


----------

